# What And How Much To Feed Young Red Bellies



## Piranha Fan3

Just today I bought three young red belly piranhas. They are very small, each about the size of a quarter. I bought a pack of those frozen bloodworm cubes, which they seem to like because as soon as i put it in the tank they came after it. then just to see what they would do I placed a piece of raw shrimp into the tank and they ate that too. They seem to always be interested in eating, so my first question is how much should these fish be fed? Are they supposed to be fed a little bit of food daily or should they be eating only once or twice a week like an adult piranha would? My other question is what are some good foods for young fish besides the bloodworms and the shrimp? Is there anything that I should be giving them that is more nutritious and better for their development? Any tips and info is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## banshee42096

i fed my babies at a quarter size frozen brine shrimp mostly then hikari gold ciclid mini baby pellets,also earthworms cleaned and cut into little pieces blood worms are great also.you have to find the amount they will eat in approx 5-10 minutes then scoop out the rest.i fed mine 3 times a day once in morning once midday afterwork.and then bed time.good luck and welcome to the adiction.
'fred


----------



## BRUNER247

2-3 times a day until they're bigger. Trout worms(small nightcrawlers) krill, silversides, pellets, cut up fish fillets, ect. Welcome aboard or welcome back I should say. Can't wait to see em.


----------



## Piranha Fan3

Thank you for your help







I had two red bellies that died within the past year. One I had for about six years and these fish are their replacements. They were much bigger when I had bought them so having these really small fish is new for me! I'll deffinetly try those hikari pellets and worms. My other fish loved the worms. I had read something on another site that mentioned that they will eat vegetation right now. Is that true? And if so is that something thats good to feed them. Honestly i was a little skeptical but i thought I'd ask.


----------



## kanito107

My three baby reds won't touch frozen food idk but they hapily eat flakes . 
Idk if it's that feed them frozen brine or frozen heart but not blood worms.
I feel like since they are piranhas they should go for all three but mine won't


----------



## Bacon Of Time

F;acks are good for them, they can eat that for now,
They like variety, i just picked up 3 younge red bellys myself, ive been feeding them frozen brine shrip and rad shrimp.
As for bloodworms, they eat them but they ignor the ones the float away from were they innitialy eat it.
Maybe the dont love the tast? Or the color is something they dont pic up so they ignor the worm?
I also purchased a 30gal tank and some pregnent guppys from my local pet store, 
They breed like mad and i allways use the older males as snakes on the weekends.


----------



## kanito107

i doubt that my reds are big enough to go after a live fish 
but i will try to do that and see what happens


----------

